# Kudos for MLCS Woodworking



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Let me describe my experience with MLCS Woodworking Customer Support:

On Tuesday, I broke an MLCS 1/8" Spiral Upcut bit while cutting a 1/8" wide x 1/8" deep groove in a piece of 1/4" hickory for a box side. I had made the first pass with the bit raised 1/16" and was making the second pass at 1/8" and heard, "clunk". Suddenly I felt no resistance to my feed - sure enough no resistance due to no router bit.

I ordered a replacement bit from MLCS and at the same time left their Customer Service a message asking if there was any other steps I could have taken to help prevent the bit from breaking. This morning I received a response to my message essentially stating that I had done everything right but that perhaps I could feed the stock more easily. The message also stated that they were sending me a courtesy replacement bit!!!

I responded to their message advising that I had ordered a replacement and that if the order had not been processed, perhaps they could just cancel the charge to my credit card for that bit. They immediately responded that the order had already been processed and that they would send the bit anyway - I will have a spare (not a bad thing!).

In today's mail, I received my bits - ordered Tuesday evening - and this is with free shipping.

While MLCS bits may arguably not be of quite the same quality as Amana, CMT, etc., they work fine for me, are considerably cheaper, shipment is free, and as explained above their customer service is above and beyond.

Jim Crockett


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

I will need to 2nd your post, I am a big fan of MLCS ,they do sell 2 grades of router bits. 
( Katana )
And the normal home shop router bits and the high end ones that I would stack up with the CMT and many others.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tset1.htm#katana_raised_panel_door_set_anchor

======


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Almost all my router bits are MLCS, and several are Katana. I also have Freud, Rockler, Amana, and Lee Valley. I have often wondered on what basis MLCS bits are considered to be of lesser quality than the other brands. 

Based on my experience, Jim and Bobj3 have it exactly right on customer service and the quality/price ratio is unrivlaed.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Different pricing verses different quality has been a balancing act forever, and one that has so many variables. 

I try to figure how much I will be using the bit or blade verses the quality of the bit/ blade I purchase. I will purchase higher end bits if I know they are a bit I will use on a regular basis. If I am doing a "lets try this" idea, I would likely get a lower end bit (they are so cheap) and see if I want a higher price/quality one down the road.

In the beginning I purchased a couple of inexpensive sets, and after finding the ones I use on a regular basis I up-graded the popular ones. I still have bits I have never used yet, but they are there for the "lets try this" idea.

I believe it is a balancing act if you bring "price/quality/usage" into the equation.

Just an opinion!
John


----------



## woodworker1502 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Customer Service has gone down hill*

I realize that this thread was started in 2008, and it is now 2011. I used to feel as you about MLCS customer service. But that has changed. I ordered one bit a little over a week ago and when I check the status, it is still being processed. My inquiries of what "in process" actually means have gone unanswered. There was a time when I could place an order on Monday and have the bits in hand on Wednesday with the free shipping. I guess that time has passed. I imagine that the free shipping and the upgraded shipping are probably sent by the same carrier it's just that you pay to have someone drop it in the mail a little sooner.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Four weeks ago I ordered several items and received them in about a week.
sorry yours is taking so long.
I've always had great luck in calling them with questions or problems.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

woodworker1502 said:


> I realize that this thread was started in 2008, and it is now 2011. I used to feel as you about MLCS customer service. But that has changed. I ordered one bit a little over a week ago and when I check the status, it is still being processed. My inquiries of what "in process" actually means have gone unanswered. There was a time when I could place an order on Monday and have the bits in hand on Wednesday with the free shipping. I guess that time has passed. I imagine that the free shipping and the upgraded shipping are probably sent by the same carrier it's just that you pay to have someone drop it in the mail a little sooner.


May try their "live chat" option on their website. You need to be online during their business hours but I've that most helpful on occasion


----------

